# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظام قدیمایی که میخان 99 جدید کنکور بدن بیان داخل

## Cristiano

سلام دوستان نظام قدیمایی که تصمیم قطعی گرفتن 99 کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنن بیان اینجا اعلام کنن ببینیم چند نفریم 
اولیش خودم :Yahoo (15): 
و اینکه برنامتون چیه واسه امسال منابعتونو کامل کردید توی جدید و...

----------


## Mariyana

من قدیمم میخوام جدید بدم امروز کتابای درسی گرفتم پرینت رنگی عکسا واضح نیست زیست مخصوصا دوم و سوم کسی پرینت گرفته؟کیفیت عکس های کتاب شما چطوره؟

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> من قدیمم میخوام جدید بدم امروز کتابای درسی گرفتم پرینت رنگی عکسا واضح نیست زیست مخصوصا دوم و سوم کسی پرینت گرفته؟کیفیت عکس های کتاب شما چطوره؟


هزینه ی پرینت چند شد؟

----------


## MikMik

> من قدیمم میخوام جدید بدم امروز کتابای درسی گرفتم پرینت رنگی عکسا واضح نیست زیست مخصوصا دوم و سوم کسی پرینت گرفته؟کیفیت عکس های کتاب شما چطوره؟


من  فقط دهم رو پرینت گرفتم 60 تومن درسته کیفیت عکسا عالی نیست کمی تاره ولی خوبه  میشه جزئیات رو دید اگه وسواس به خرج نداد

اگه تصاویرتون خیلی تاره فک کنم کتاب عکس و مکث گاج همه عکسای کتاب و واضح داره با نکاتش (من ندارمش)

----------


## Mariyana

> هزینه ی پرینت چند شد؟


هر کتابی ۴۰ اابته من ار شهرخودمون گرفتم گفت از تهران میفرستن تهرانم دیوار همخ زده ۴۰

----------


## Mariyana

> من  فقط دهم رو پرینت گرفتم 60 تومن درسته کیفیت عکسا عالی نیست کمی تاره ولی خوبه  میشه جزئیات رو دید اگه وسواس به خرج نداد
> 
> اگه تصاویرتون خیلی تاره فک کنم کتاب عکس و مکث گاج همه عکسای کتاب و واضح داره با نکاتش (من ندارمش)


واقعا ویرایش انوقت مطابق کنکور جدید؟ همه عکسارو داره؟ کسی خبر داره؟ اگه اره که نیفتم دنبال تعویض ارسال دوباره و...

----------


## MikMik

> واقعا ویرایش انوقت مطابق کنکور جدید؟ کسی خبر داره؟ اگه اره که نیفتم دنبال تعویض ارسال دوباره و...


بله سوالای کنکور 98 که مربوط به تصویرا هم هستش رو تو کتابش داره فک کنم پنجاه تومن بود تو گاج مارکت

----------


## Mariyana

> *
> 
> از بانکِ کتاب پایتخت میگرفتید هر کتاب ۳۰*


بانک پایتخت من تماس گرفتم گفتن کتابی ۴۰ پستم ۲۰تا۳۰ تومن بعدم الان عکسا رو چک کردم واسه کسی از تهران گرفته همه پرینت رنگیا یکیه دقیقا

----------


## Mariyana

> بله سوالای کنکور 98 که مربوط به تصویرا هم هستش رو تو کتابش داره فک کنم پنجاه تومن بود تو گاج مارکت


والا از گاج انلاین میترسم میرم کتاب فروشی چک میکنم ببینم  تغییر داده اگه کسی از صفحات چاپ مخصوص ۹۸ داره جاهایی که باید تغییر کنه اینجا ارسال کنه لطفا که چک کنم

----------


## MikMik

> والا از گاج انلاین میترسم میرم کتاب فروشی چک میکنم ببینم  تغییر داده اگه کسی از صفحات چاپ مخصوص ۹۸ داره جاهایی که باید تغییر کنه اینجا ارسال کنه لطفا که چک کنم


اگه مشکلتون  فقط عکساس چرا موقع خوندن کتاب تصویرارو تو پی دی اف همزمان چک نمیکنید ؟

----------


## Mariyana

> اگه مشکلتون  فقط عکساس چرا موقع خوندن کتاب تصویرارو تو پی دی اف همزمان چک نمیکنید ؟


برای دم دستم میخوام نمیخوام موقع زیست و شیمی پای لپ تاب یا تبلت باشم واسه همین این دو درس کتاب درسی و کتاب تست گرفتم

----------


## alireza101

عکس و مکث چندان کتاب خوبی نبود من گرفتم صبر کنید انتشارات های دیگه زیست تصویری بزنن، فاگو میخواد بزنه مطمئنا عکساش بهتره


> واقعا ویرایش انوقت مطابق کنکور جدید؟ همه عکسارو داره؟ کسی خبر داره؟ اگه اره که نیفتم دنبال تعویض ارسال دوباره و...

----------


## reza2018

دوستان برای زیست 12 چه کتابی گرفتید؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


دوستان برای زیست 12 چه کتابی گرفتید؟


خیلی سبز*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام ... 
کسی از بچه ها کتابای آزمون زیست یازدهم و دوازدهم فار روداره یا قصد داره که بخره ؟
پ ن : به نظر می یاد که نویسنده های قابل و کار بلدی داره ...
اگه کسی استفاده کرده یا اطلاعاتی درباره این دو تا کتاب داره ، لطفا بیاد و با بقیه اشتراک بذاره .... 
اینکه سطح این کتاب در چه حده و آیا این که مثلا میشه به عنوان منبع اول ازش استفاده کرد یا  خیر ؟

ممنون*

----------


## SARA_J

> *سلام ... 
> کسی از بچه ها کتابای آزمون زیست یازدهم و دوازدهم فار روداره یا قصد داره که بخره ؟
> پ ن : به نظر می یاد که نویسنده های قابل و کار بلدی داره ...
> اگه کسی استفاده کرده یا اطلاعاتی درباره این دو تا کتاب داره ، لطفا بیاد و با بقیه اشتراک بذاره .... 
> اینکه سطح این کتاب در چه حده و آیا این که مثلا میشه به عنوان منبع اول ازش استفاده کرد یا  خیر ؟
> 
> ممنون*


قدیمش که زیادجالب نبود جدیدشونمیدونم  والا ...اما کتابای بهتری هست

----------


## alireza101

> دوستان برای زیست 12 چه کتابی گرفتید؟


خیلی سبز خوبه

----------


## البالو

*بچه ها دی وی دی فیزیک که عالی باشه نظام قدیم معرفی کنید بهم لطفا*

----------

